# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  pomocy !

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam mamę chora na raka jajnika z przerzutami do wątroby otrzewnej a także jelita , obecnie przebywa na chemii mama ma 68 lat a ja mam strach przed oczami , proszę powiedzieć jakie są rokowania dla tak zaawansowanej choroby?

----------


## pimpam

Witaj,
każdy przypadek jest inny, nikt Ci nie powie ile Mamie zostało.
Różnie może być, to jest nieprzewidywalne.
Zależy też jaki jest stan ogólny, jak szybko postępuje choroba czy w końcu jak zadziała chemia (i też sama reakcja organizmu na nią).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, dziękuję za odpowiedź czytam wszystko o tej strasznej chorobie i współczuję wszystkim. TAK mama daje rade z chemią i modlę się żeby było tak dalej , dziś odebrałam ja z Pleszewa ze szpitala i rozmawiałam z Panią  doktor trzęsąc się ze strachu , mama ma przerzut na pierś i węzeł, w przyszłym tygodniu  jedziemy na biosie guza  w piersi obecnie ma 7mm, ogólnie mama ma apetyt I jest na siłach aż przykro pomyśleć że jest aż tak źle . Proszę  powiedzieć czy chemia może jeszcze zatrzymać chorobę czy jest możliwe żeby jeszcze dłużej z nami była? Kocham ją i nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pimpam

> Proszę  powiedzieć czy chemia może jeszcze zatrzymać chorobę czy jest możliwe żeby jeszcze dłużej z nami była?


Tak, może. Chemia paliatywna ma przedłużyć życie i poprawić jego komfort/jakość poprzez powstrzymanie postępu choroby i złagodzenia objawów, jeśli takowe są. 
Niemniej, jeśli jest postęp podczas chemii to należy zmienić schemat leczenia na inny jeśli nie zostały jeszcze wykorzystane wszystkie możliwości.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję to ja mam nadzieje że będzie jeszcze dobrze przez jakiś czas i będę pisała co dalej będziessię działo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Prosze powiedzieć czy można mamie podać sode do picia ?czytałam o tym .ze pomaga na raka .Czy można spróbować i czy to prawda ?pozdrawiam.

----------


## pimpam

Podczas chemii raczej nie...
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję. Pozdrawiam ☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .Czy to prawda , że jeśli rak przeniósł się na węzły to jest już w całym organizmie i choroba będzie szybko postępowal a ?pozdrawiam

----------


## pimpam

Najpierw ogólnie - jeśli są przerzuty w węzłach chłonnych to jest to niekorzystne jeśli chodzi o rokowania. 
To nie jest tak, że jak są w jednym/wielu przerzuty to rak jest już w całym organiźmie. Chodzi o to, że komórki nowotworowe mogą się drogą limfatyczną po prostu roznieść na cały organizm. I to pogarsza…
A bywa i tak, że regionalne węzły są czyste (w momencie rozpoznania czy w trakcie choroby) a przerzuty do narządów odległych już mogą być/powstać. Wiesz najlepiej co było z węzłami od momentu rozpoznania do teraz. 
Tak więc różnie to jest…
Jeśli chodzi o Mamę to ma już i tak zaawansowaną chorobę -  przerzuty w wątrobie, otrzewnej, jelicie i teraz jeszcze piersi i do węzła (trzeba czekać na histopatologię). 
Także biorąc pod uwagę całość choroby to wówczas nowotwór będzie (z racji mocnego już zaawansowania)  zajmował okoliczne węzły i przez to postęp choroby może być dynamiczny, niestety!! I może (choć nie musi!) zająć wszystko, no ale każdy przypadek jest inny, indywidualny…w tej chwili gdybologia. Zależy też jak szybko do tej pory postepowała, w jakim czasie, ile przerzutów jest, stan ogólny  itp.
Jak bardzo ten węzeł jest powiększony? 
Pamiętaj o tym, o czym pisałam w drugim akapicie postu 4-go.
To tak w skrócie. Nie wiem czy to jasno napisałam i jest to dla Ciebie zrozumiałe??  :Confused: 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem dziękuję przeczytałam dokładnie. Ciężko jest  a nawet bardzo skoro chce się pomóc a nie można ale wciąż mam nadzieję że potrwa to długo bo bez mamy będę się czuła jak sierota . Boje się strasznie odkąd mama zachorowała ja leczę się u psychiatry bo nie mogłam dać z sobą rady .Mama ogólnie czuje się nie źle ma apetyt morfologia ok wiec mnie to tez trzyma chociaż to.09 lipca jedziemy na  biopsje guza na piersi , Pani doktor wspomniała ze z usg widać było jakby chemia rozbiła guza na węzłach bo też działa na to .Po sześciu chemią ch była remisja potem trzy miesiące przerwy i w tym czasie powstały nowe przezuty teraz mówiła ze trzy cykle i tomograf i wciąż myślę co dalej ...pozdrawiam dziękuję za wsparcie , pomoc dziękuję ze ktoś jest ze mną . Będę pisała i tez proszę o kontakt. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem dziękuję przeczytałam dokładnie. Ciężko jest  a nawet bardzo skoro chce się pomóc a nie można ale wciąż mam nadzieję że potrwa to długo bo bez mamy będę się czuła jak sierota . Boje się strasznie odkąd mama zachorowała ja leczę się u psychiatry bo nie mogłam dać z sobą rady .Mama ogólnie czuje się nie źle ma apetyt morfologia ok wiec mnie to tez trzyma chociaż to.09 lipca jedziemy na  biopsje guza na piersi , Pani doktor wspomniała ze z usg widać było jakby chemia rozbiła guza na węzłach bo też działa na to .Po sześciu chemią ch była remisja potem trzy miesiące przerwy i w tym czasie powstały nowe przezuty teraz mówiła ze trzy cykle i tomograf i wciąż myślę co dalej ...pozdrawiam dziękuję za wsparcie , pomoc dziękuję ze ktoś jest ze mną . Będę pisała i tez proszę o kontakt. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj! Byłam z mama wczoraj u lekarza tj .jakiś znachor z Estonii dal mi lek o nazwie kordicept, czytałam w necie o tym leku ale nie wiem czy mam podać go mamie czy dać z tym spokój .Może znasz ten lek i coś mi poradzisz bo juz wariuje i nie wiem co robić? ??? Pozdrawiam

----------


## pimpam

:Smile: 
Nie słyszałam/czytałam o tym i nie doradzę, niestety  :Frown: 
Niemniej jednak dużo jest takich znachorów, którzy naciągają. Wiadomo Rodzina chce zrobić wszystko aby pomóc lecz to się wiąże z tym, że efektów żadnych nie będzie a straci się tylko kasę.
Podczas chemii żadnych specyfików, ziół itp. nie należy brać bo może być/będzie z tego więcej szkody jak pożytku.
W każdym razie wszystko co chcesz zastosować musi być skonsultowane z onkologiem, nie inaczej, nic na własną rękę.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję  to ja może opelnilam błąd teraz się boję i ma Pani rację jak teraz mam powiedzieć mamie żebytego nie nbrała

----------


## pimpam

Powiedzieć wprost, żeby tego na razie nie brała, że się chcesz skonsultować z onkologiem no i powinno być po sprawie  :Smile:  
Ps. Nie 'paniujmy' sobie na Forum, ok?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok ale Pani jest lekarzem?  Czy z mamą jest aż tak źle? Ona jest dziś i wczoraj zadowolona uśmiechnięta Ai serce się kraje. Czuje znów doła !!

----------


## pimpam

> ale Pani jest lekarzem?


Nie  :Smile: 



> Czy z mamą jest aż tak źle?


Na tyle źle, że Mama ma zaawansowaną chorobę, ale jest w dobrym stanie ogólnym i dobrze znosi leczenie (bez skutków ubocznych) tj najważniejsze. Teraz trzeba poczekać na wynik biopsji, tomograf i wtedy dalsze decyzje – co dalej…
Dobre nastawienie do walki jest ważne. Trzeba się cieszyć, że Mama w dobrym nastroju, cieszyć się każdym takim dniem, nie myśleć o tym co będzie, tylko o tym co jest tu i teraz i absolutnie się nie poddawać.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Byłam z mama na biopsji . Po rozmowie z lekarzem jestem normalnie jak zwłoki to czego się dowiedziałam jest straszne . U mamy podejrzewają jakby drugiego raka który atakuje od piesi i będzie dawał przerzuty dlatego trzeba będzie usunąć pierś !!! Po drugie proponuje lekarz zrobić badania genetyczne mi i moim córko bo j jesteśmy  zagrożone tą chorobą . Nie wiem co będzie dalej ale świat mi się zawalił  juz do końca  .  Będę  żyła teraz w ciągłym strachu nie o siebie ale o moje dwie córki. Stopień zaawansowania choroby  .4 .pozdrawiam i nie wiem co robić i co myśleć .

----------


## pimpam

Też w pierwszej chwili przeszła mi myśl, że może to być drugi niezależny nowotwór, ale nie chciałam się jakby wypowiadać. Trzeba poczekać na wynik biopsji, dopóki go nie ma to jest gdybanie. 
Z tymi badaniami genetycznymi to musisz zarejestrować się do genetyka, zapytaj w szpitalu, tam gdzie Mama bierze chemię, kto, kiedy i gdzie przyjmuje.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli proste niema juz nadzieji na lepsze ?Jak to się stało ze drugi rak , to jest okropne

----------


## pimpam

Tak się zdarza, niestety, że ludzie walczą z więcej niż jednym nowotworem złośliwym. 
Na razie nie ma 100% pewności!!!

----------


## gosia85

Hej , mój tata ma 63 lata,choruje na raka złośliwego już 5 lat . Jego znajoma jakiś czas temu poleciłam mu pewien produkt , który hamuje rozwój i migracje komórek rakowych . Mój tata już po krótkim czasie lepiej się czuł, miał większy apetyt i nie wymiotował ,a jego wyniki były o wiele lepsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz .Proszę o kontakt i pomoc jeśli jest coś takiego to chętnie będę działała. Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosia85

to mój mail. gosptasz@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję .Gosiu mama dostała dziś bóle boję się jadę do niej jeśli masz chwile czasu to napisz podaje Ci swojego meila beatq555@interia.pl pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , Mama dziś dostała bóle brzucha byłam z nią na pogotowiu ale nie przyjęli jej tylko podali kroplowke  przeci  bulowa, tego zawsze się najbardziej bałam

----------


## pimpam

Pogotowia nie chcą przyjmować pacjentów onkologicznych. Podają tylko w razie czego p/bólowe i tyle. Nie raz się trzeba dobrze naprodukować aby zdziałać więcej.
Niemniej zgłoście się do lekarza prowadzącego i poproście o przepisanie jakichś leków p/bólowych. I poproście by dał skierowanie do poradni leczenia bólu/medycyny paliatywnej w celu ustawienia odpowiedniego leczenia p/bólowego po zapoznaniu sie z dolegliwościami.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , prawdopodobnie ból spowodowany jest gozem który umiejscowiony jest na  wątrobie . Czy te bóle usapia , czy to będzie gorzej z dnia na dzień ?co mogę zrobić  , jak pomóc ?czy mama będzie cierpiała ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## pimpam

Oczywiście, może to być skutkiem guza na wątrobie i ten ból będzie promieniował. 
Jak możesz pomóc to już pisałam w poprzednim swoim poście. Chodzi o to, żeby Mama nie cierpiała. Trzeba ustawić odpowiednie leczenie.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy bóle to oznak, że zbliża się koniec?

----------


## pimpam

Niestety ból jest związany z postępem choroby...
Jaki wynik biopsji? rozmawialiście z lekarzem prowadzącym odnośnie dalszego leczenia?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj. Biopsja, nowy rodzaj nowotworu. Lekarka powiedziała że rokowania są złe, obecnie mama jest na chemii, dołożyli jej jakiś jeszcze inny składnik. Za trzy tygodnie tomografia. Nie mam nawet siły pisać więcej. Przepraszam i pozdrawiam.

----------

